# HLA Razor Snowpusher



## SHAWZER (Feb 29, 2012)

Just curious if anybody has one or seen one . Looks interesting with independent edges and dual trip.


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

I wasn't impressed when I saw them.


----------



## schrader (Dec 4, 2005)

SHAWZER;1791121 said:


> Just curious if anybody has one or seen one . Looks interesting with independent edges and dual trip.


I was wondering the same thing, everyone is talking about the metal pleas but not a word about the new HLA.


----------



## SHAWZER (Feb 29, 2012)

I would post a picture of one if my laptop let me . HLA site says they are only 34 inches tall , good for backhoe , skidsteer or small tractor.


----------



## SHAWZER (Feb 29, 2012)

SnowGuy73;1791182 said:


> I wasn't impressed when I saw them.


Can I ask what did not impress you ?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Maybe it resembles another brand too much.


----------



## SHAWZER (Feb 29, 2012)

What brand ?


----------



## ryde307 (Dec 3, 2009)

SHAWZER;1791265 said:


> What brand ?


Assuming he is talking about the Arctic Sectional. Which I would agree it is very similar.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Mark Oomkes;1791260 said:


> Maybe it resembles another brand too much.


It doesn't look like a Plessis or Arctic. I wasn't very impressed when I looked at one. Next time I will take a few pictures.


----------



## IDOCTORTREES (Dec 27, 2006)

It's on there web site


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

JD Dave;1791535 said:


> It doesn't look like a Plessis or Arctic. I wasn't very impressed when I looked at one. Next time I will take a few pictures.


The physical appearance and moldboard lifting up makes it appear similar. Other than that, I have no idea.


----------



## SHAWZER (Feb 29, 2012)

If someone could post a picture of the Razor that would be great. :waving:


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

SHAWZER;1791695 said:


> If someone could post a picture of the Razor that would be great. :waving:


Is there a Canadian form of Google?

I had no idea what you were talking about, but Google found it for me.


----------



## SHAWZER (Feb 29, 2012)

My laptop will not let me post pictures for some reason , that is why I am asking .


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Mark Oomkes;1791685 said:


> The physical appearance and moldboard lifting up makes it appear similar. Other than that, I have no idea.


The picture does look very similar your right. When I saw it in person it just looked like to many moving and wear parts. I'll let other people be the guinea pigs and then I'll jump on the band wagon later if it works out. If Horst used the much higher grade steel like Metal Plessis I'd also be more inclined to try one.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

JD Dave;1791737 said:


> The picture does look very similar your right. When I saw it in person it just looked like to many moving and wear parts. I'll let other people be the guinea pigs and then I'll jump on the band wagon later if it works out. If Horst used the much higher grade steel like Metal Plessis I'd also be more inclined to try one.


Your right....To many moving parts...Would it help if it was painted Green...


----------



## Greenmtboy (Jan 22, 2011)

............


----------



## SHAWZER (Feb 29, 2012)

Thank you for posting pictures . Wish I could find a better one showing the back of the pusher.


----------



## Greenmtboy (Jan 22, 2011)

SHAWZER;1791829 said:


> Thank you for posting pictures . Wish I could find a better one showing the back of the pusher.


I did a little search and coud not find a good pic of the back, but what I can see of it, it looks very busy back there.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

The problem would be just like the picture, your out plowing and the section will get stuck up if it was tweeked in any way... The live edge still uses a solid moldboard and just springs as down pressure on the cutting edge... much simplier and much less moving parts


----------



## Neige (Jan 29, 2008)

Called a freind who went out and took some pictures for me today.


----------



## SHAWZER (Feb 29, 2012)

Thanks for the pictures Neige , a lot of moving parts for sure . Think I will see how they survive a few winters.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

I'm not usually one to say this, but that's a LOT of moving parts. Dang

I kinda like the looks of the one I have.


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

Looks like a HD version of an Arctic. I'd bet those moving steel parts and springs would outlast urethane:whistling:

Cant imagine how much those cost...for the price difference I'd think a snowwing would be an easy choice over this?


----------

